# Warn provantage plow



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the warn provantage front mount plow? Looking at a 54" for the front of a 700 grizzly EFI PS for sidewalks. In front of a couple houses, not for commercial use.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I was gonna order one for my outlander and my can am dealer told me they are ok but for the price they are on the high side... He said I can get you a better plow for less! I paid 200.00 less and got 60in moose plow.. Seemed to be built very well.. Never had a problem.. Also If you plan to fully angle the blade id go with a 60... At least with my outlander it would cut a little bigger than the atv which was nice at full angle


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 54" warn Proadvantage front mount and Like it alot when I angle the blade it removes snow from a standard sidewalk without tearing up the grass


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I replaced a Cycle Country mid mount with a 60" front mount on my Grizzly
3yrs ago which is winch operated. What a huge upgrade at a reasonable price (bought off Amazon). The front mount is the only way to go if your loading on a trailer/pickup and you can stack high too since it's not restricted by the frame of the atv.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

BUFF;2053755 said:


> I replaced a Cycle Country mid mount with a 60" front mount on my Grizzly
> 3yrs ago which is winch operated. What a huge upgrade at a reasonable price (bought off Amazon). The front mount is the only way to go if your loading on a trailer/pickup and you can stack high too since it's not restricted by the frame of the atv.


Thanks buff. Exact info I was looking for. Was debating between those 2.


----------

